# No love for the Glock .40?



## Glock-N-Roll (Sep 23, 2010)

I keep reading about all the naysayers regarding the .40 S&W reloads in a Glock. Is this a residual effect from the early unsupported .40 Glocks, or is there some merit to the "don't shoot .40 reloads or your hand will turn to vapor"? I am getting geared up to reload .40 for my 2009 model G27 (chamber is just as supported as any other .40 on the market) and I feel as though I will be fine as long as I'm not loading for max. My intent is to work up a consistent load using 180 gr. FMJ for range use. I appreciate any input you may have.

G-N-R


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

shooters reload for Glocks all the time, don't worry about it....


----------



## Glock-N-Roll (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I won't worry about it anymore.


----------

